
Quill.org Receives a $1M Donation from the Pineapple Fund - buovjaga
https://medium.com/writing-with-quill/quill-org-receives-a-1-million-donation-from-the-pineapple-fund-to-teach-critical-thinking-to-10-cbf1bab10fee
======
buovjaga
Their repos are here: [https://github.com/empirical-
org](https://github.com/empirical-org)

